# Help! - Fish swimming odd then dying



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a 30 gallon set up that has been going for a little over a year. Things have been going well recently except a few fish have come down with the same symptoms... 

First it started with one of my diamond tetras a couple weeks ago. He was swimming funny, doing loops around the tank like he couldn't get a handle on which way was up and which way was down. When I quarantined him he was breathing kind of heavy. No other symptoms.

I thought it was just a random fish death but then on Monday evening I found one of my male guppies dead. I remember him chilling at the top of the tank the night before a bit, but thought nothing of it. Then come yesterday, I saw my other male guppy having swimming difficulty like the tetra had. I quarantined him and he was breathing a bit heavily as well. But no other symptoms. He was still alive this morning, but not looking so well. I have a feeling when I come home from work he'll be gone. :-(

Tank specs:
Size: 30 gallon
Lighting: single T-8 tube, 24 inches - ZooMed Ultra Sun bulb - lights on for 8-10 hours a day
Filter: Marineland Penguin power filter for up to 50 gallon
Substrate: gravel
Ferts: Flourish Comprehensive - dose twice a week
Water changes: 1/3rd tank every 1 to 2 weeks
Occupants: 4 diamond tetra, 10 neon tetra, 4 female guppies, 3 panda garras and some ghost shrimp

pH: high 8.2
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: around 10ppm

If anyone can help me out with what's going on, I'd really appreciate it! I'm scared for the rest of my tank. All the other fish seem to be doing great. They're swimming fine and eating like normal. Should I treat for something or just kinda wait and see? Any help would be appreciated! 

Thank you!

​


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Second guppy male died.


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

I had an angel that was fine and then...boom!...all bloated. She didn't survive. What are you feeding? Do they seem bloated at all before they pass?


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

No, they didn't seem bloated at all. :\ I feed Omega One flake food every other day. How long do fish live? I've had these fish for close to a year. Maybe they were just old? Everyone in the tank now are doing good. It's just really weird.


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

Lifespan should be 4-6 years. They are omnivores so you should feed other stuff too. All my fish, including my Black Neon Tetras, like freeze dried tubifex worms and freeze dried bloodworms. They should like freeze dried brine shrimp and live blackworms. I also feed every day. A flake only diet could cause constipation.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I will look into getting different types of food for my fish.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Update: 

So on Monday I noticed one of my panda garras acting funny - flicking a bit and rubbing up against things. When he landed on the driftwood to rest I took a closer look and saw a few white specs on his body. I believe he has Ich. Ugh. So I've turned the temp up in the tank to 87 degrees and I'm hoping for the best.

My question is could the other fish that died have had the Ich as well and not shown the signs of the white spots? Cause I know I didn't see any on them. I hope Ich is all it is. I can deal with that.


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

It's possible that ick parasites were on the gills which may have explained the heavy breathing. Some fish get ick and doesn't bother them while others don't have a strong immune system and die. Crank up the temp and do a water change after the white spots fall off the fish because they go back into the gravel between parasite cycles and that's when a gravel vac will be most effective. You could also be due for a water change, not sure if you have tested the water for poor water quality.


----------



## kcurtis (May 10, 2014)

What has happened with your fish? Was it ich?


----------

